# Suche Leute zum Biken Burgthann/Neumarkt



## Phantomas (19. Juni 2002)

Hallo! Hab keine Lust immer allein zu Biken. Wer hat das gleiche problem? und Lust sich halt mal spontan zu treffen ! Bin aus Burgthann , würde mich auch einer Gruppe anschließen ? Also meldet Euch mal !

                                                  MFG  Tom


----------



## Diva (30. September 2002)

Hallo Tom,
am Tiergarten trifft sich immer eine Gruppe. 
Jeden Samstag/Sonntag/Feiertag 13 Uhr. 
Die (Zaratustra e.V.) machen immer super Touren
Richtung Hersbrucker Schweiz. Ich war jedes Mal begeistert.  
Streckenlänge ca. 60 km +/- ?
Im Winter eher weniger als mehr. 
Der Wolfi, der den ganzen Haufen (je nach Wetter 5-12 Leute) durch die Gegend
führt ist echt klasse und hält immer alle zusammen, 
d. h. Du gehst nicht verloren im Wald...  
Schreib mal, wenn Du's probiert hast!
Viel Spaß!
Diva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (18. Januar 2003)

hallöle tom, 

mir gehts genau so wie dir. immer nur alleine durch die landschaft zu düsen, macht einfach keinen spass. 

wenn du also mal wieder lust hast, auf die piste zu gehen, poste mir bitte. freu mich schon drauf.

reeeegrüssis


----------



## Phantomas (3. Februar 2003)

Servus Beetlechoose ! Hatte ein Computerproblem und heute das erste mal wieder reingeschaut, erst mal danke fürs angebot und wenn der Schnee etwas weniger geworden ist könnten wir mal was ausmachen würde mich freuen wenns mal klappen würde , also bis demnächst .

                                                           mfg Tom


----------



## Beetlechoose (4. Februar 2003)

servus tom,

danke für deine antwort. ist doch kein problem. so eilig ist es ja nicht, und die m+s reifen hab ich nur auf dem auto  

aber sobald das wetter wieder etwas besser und die temperaturen nasenfreundlicher sind, steh ich auf der matte.

hoffentlich dauerts nicht mehr so lange

grüssis beetle


----------



## Ralfbausa (19. August 2003)

Hi,

endlich will auch mal jemand im Raum Burgthann biken! 
Mir geht es eigentlich genauso (komme übrigends aus Grub).
Solltet Ihr mal wieder reinschauen, gebt doch mal Bescheid.

Servus!


----------



## All-Mountain (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *Hi,
> 
> endlich will auch mal jemand im Raum Burgthann biken!
> ...


@RalfB
Bist Du sicher, dass Du im richtigen Fred bist?

Der letzte Eintrag ist vom Februar.... 

Servus 
TOM


----------



## Ralfbausa (19. August 2003)

Hi Tom,

ich habe das Thema/Fred über Google gefunden und hatte erstmal nicht nach dem Datum geschaut.  

Dachte mir ich antworte einfach mal und schaue ob's jemand merkt. Hat anscheinend ja auch geklappt.

Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## All-Mountain (19. August 2003)

Aha, Test bestanden.

Am besten verfolgst Du die aktuellen Posts im lokalen Forum Frankenland und Schwaben und hängst Dich dran wenn's von der Tour her passt.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Techniker (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Hallo Tom,
> am Tiergarten trifft sich immer eine Gruppe.
> Jeden Samstag/Sonntag/Feiertag 13 Uhr.
> ...



... scheinst ja ganz gut im Futter zu stehen (fitt zu sein).
Ich armes Wüschdla hab ganz andre Erfahrungen gemacht:
1. Ausritt: Ich hab die Gruppe verloren
2. Ausritt: Ich hab mir zwei Finger an der linken Hand gebrochen.
Aber grundsätzlich sin die guys schon oki. 
 

cu in bälde im wäldle
Jürgen


----------



## Diva (27. August 2003)

@ Techniker

Tja, seitdem der Wolfi 'ne Freundin hat, die ich ihm auch gönne, weil er echt ein Netter ist, läuft da einiges anders. Seine "Vertretung" - ein Jürgen lässt sich scheinbar auch nicht mehr blicken und so zerbröselt halt langsam leider die ganze Gruppe zumal da einer dabei ist der nur Neuzugänge der langsameren und technisch schlechteren Art duldet ...

D. h., der Verein kann gar nicht wachsen, wenn da so ein Depp dabei ist, der was gegen Neulinge hat.

Aber Trialeruli lädt ja immer zu den Alpenvereins-Ausfahrten ein, wobei ich da auch nicht glaube, dass die langsamer unterwegs sind. Mädels haben bei den Jungs vielleicht doch einen gewissen Zeitbonus, jedenfalls bei den meisten ;-)

Ciao Diva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amelius (4. September 2003)

Die Diskussionen über schnelle und langsame Gruppen finde ich hier irgendwie interessant .... wollte ich doch selbst mal rausfinden, welches die für passendste (weil langsame) Gruppe wäre. Es erlebt nur jeder anders. Und es ist halt die Frage, was man erwartet.

Möchte man in einer homogenen Gruppe mitfahren - das ist sicherlich der größte Spaßfaktor, wo also alle theoretisch gleich schnell sind.

Oder erwartet man nur, daß einen die Gruppe nicht unbedingt im Wald stehen läßt und auch mal geduldig wartet, bis man auch den Anstieg zum Moritzberg geschafft hat - das ist zwar vielleicht manchmal nicht so spaßig, aber man lernt halt auch dazu, wenn man mit besseren Leuten unterwegs ist.

Ich will hier keine Grundsätze diskutieren / Weisheiten verbreiten. Wollte das Thema nur mal aufgreifen, weil es hier so oft angeschnitten wird.

fahre übrigens selbst ab und an mal mit dem DAV....


----------

